# Manchester Reptile Expo?



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi People! 

Any one know of any type of reptile convention or expo that are coming this year? In Manchester? Ive Becoming quite jealous after watching SnakeByte's TV.
I want to go to a place where i can see all types of reptiles!! And get bitten. 

Thanks


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

Nah nothing like that round here im afriad, you do get reptile meets though and some poeple bring stuff

Doncaster Show is closest to Manchester

Watch this site for info on when it is, link below

Welcome to The International Herpetological Society


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Im guessing no transaction of buying and selling snakes? Appreciate the reply. 



MrDimmu said:


> Nah nothing like that round here im afriad, you do get reptile meets though and some poeple bring stuff
> 
> Doncaster Show is closest to Manchester
> 
> ...


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

SilverSpooni said:


> Im guessing no transaction of buying and selling snakes? Appreciate the reply.


Local Reptile meets no transactions

Doncaster is a breeders show .. its all about selling reptiles similar to the ones you have seen on snakebytes but smaller scale


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Aha. Thank you MrDimmu 



MrDimmu said:


> Local Reptile meets no transactions
> 
> Doncaster is a breeders show .. its all about selling reptiles similar to the ones you have seen on snakebytes but smaller scale


----------



## ChrisHolt (Oct 15, 2009)

Doncaster is a excelent day out. And would be worth the drive from manchester, just make sure you get there early because the ques are huge:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

*Links?*

Any links on opening times and other Info?

Thanks


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

SilverSpooni said:


> Any links on opening times and other Info?
> 
> Thanks


Not yet, they get published a bit further into the new year, they normally have two open to all shows a year one in June and one in September. They are not a mega early start (unless you a seller :lol2 show opens at 10.15am to members and 10.45am for non members, or that's what it has been so far. As a non member you simply queue and pay at the door. The queue is always pretty long in the morning, show stays open until about 4pm ish. Best bargains on the common species at the end of the show but the odder things sell at the beginning of the show.

Well worth the drive up and really easy to get to, it's at the doncaster dome.


----------



## Reptile Man Mark (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeh Doncaster is an awesome day out. I end up buying tonnes things when i go, Although its not as big as the ones you'll see on snakebytes. Im not sure when the next one is in 2011, the last ones were 20th June and 26th September in 2010. So i should imagine there around the same dates again, Keep your eyes peel'd on the internet for dates next year. :lol2:


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

*So Close!*

Doncaster seems so far seeing that i live in Oldham but i suppose its a good reason to try to get there. I just need more information and some kind of official link but seeing that everything aint set up yet i suppose i can wait.

Thanks Guys and Girls


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Reptile Man Mark said:


> Yeh Doncaster is an awesome day out. I end up buying tonnes things when i go, Although its not as big as the ones you'll see on snakebytes. Im not sure when the next one is in 2011, the last ones were 20th June and 26th September in 2010. So i should imagine there around the same dates again, Keep your eyes peel'd on the internet for dates next year. :lol2:


Usually the third weekend in June so in theory it should be the 19th but don't hold me to it. I'm sure the dates have been released in the ihs newsletter, if I can find it is another matter :lol2:

Edit - nope can't find it


----------



## Reptile Man Mark (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeh I have that problem too but it seems close considering most of the others are way down south, This was the old forum I got my dates and locations from (These were 2010 though)... 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ngs/410267-uk-reptile-shows-2010-updated.html


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

I checked that link too but it just sent me to a random page with no information on it. 



Reptile Man Mark said:


> Yeh I have that problem too but it seems close considering most of the others are way down south, This was the old forum I got my dates and locations from (These were 2010 though)...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ngs/410267-uk-reptile-shows-2010-updated.html


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

SilverSpooni said:


> Doncaster seems so far seeing that i live in Oldham but i suppose its a good reason to try to get there. I just need more information and some kind of official link but seeing that everything aint set up yet i suppose i can wait.
> 
> Thanks Guys and Girls


i used to live in rochdale and doncaster isnt actually that far. what about the train if you dont want to drive, or do you still not have a train link?


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Unfortunately our train station has been closed and is apparently getting replaced with a tram line. I hope, plus i really cant drive yet. Still learning. Sadly  But i can try other modes of transport. Friends with cars


----------

